# airfix kits and 40k models



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a browse at some airfix kits and would like to use parts of them for 40k.

Does anyone know what the scale comparison like?


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

It depends on the Airfix model, and doesnt it usualy tell you the scale on the boxes of the airfix kits? and if in doubt just google the dimentions of said tank/aircraft/walker you want and you should be able to size it up


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Okiley dokiley nightfish, in terms of scale the closest you're going to get is 1:48

It's actually a good match for 28mm figures. It's also a very popular scale for aircraft if those are the parts you're looking for. If you're looking for armour bits, Tamiya do a fantastic range of 1:48 armour kits.

In case anyone is interested this is the key to other scales:

1:48 = 28mm

1:72 = 20mm

1:100 = 15mm

1:144 = 10mm


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I have found that 1-35 scale models are a better scale for 40k vehicles then 1-48.

I was looking for german quad AA guns for Hydra conversions so I ordered one in 1-35 and one in 1-48 and the 1-35 one looked the best.

Stella should chime in soon, he is very knowledgable about this topic, as he has used many WW2 kits for his Guard army.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been told 1/35 is very good for orks and 1/48 is good for making grot tanks.
it would be good if someone had some pictures of airfix they've used for warhammer.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

This may help - I just scanned this from my copy of the excellent German Late War Armored Fighting Vehicles by George Bradford, which is an interesting collection of detailed plan views of said AFVs in 1/35th, 1/48th and sometimes 1/72nd scale. 










Being able to look at an accurate 1/35th scale plan of a given vehicle means you can gauge very accurately how it would look in 40K; I'd definitely recommend this book if you're thinking of using these kinds of models for the hobby. There are also companion volumes on early-war German stuff and also for Russian and other Allied and Axis vehicles.

hth


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

1/48th vehicles are suitable for 40k, and usually still bigger since 1/48th infantry models are bigger than 28mm, 1/35th looks utterly stupid unless your using vehicles as super heavies.

however 1/35th equipment like jerry cans, buckets, tank traps etc are more suitable for 40k.

so 40k vehicles 1/48th
40k super heavies and inquisitor 1/35th
equipment/accesories 1/35th


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

a fre4ind at my local uses Mecharno to build he Ork wagons, Trukks and Buggies. They look awsume and completly orky


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Several companies out there make metal or resin vehicle kits that are actual 28mm scale as well, though obviously these arent that easy to convert. Also it is worth looking at reference photos for vehicles before buying as 40k gives a very distorted idea of how big somearmoured vehicles actually are.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Depends on the kit in question, i recently sold some 1:35 scale type 59d Chinese tanks and they would have worked fine for 40k scale guard tanks(since the russ is far too small anyway), but i have a 1:35 M1 which would be too large to pass for a codex tank and would be in the super heavy arena though its not quite as large as a baneblade. 

Because scale models are "to scale" you can get quite a variance in sizes within the same scale. but as others have said 1:48 to 1:35 is about right. Im considering expanding into that arena next year, im a sucker for tall ships myself but just been offered some 1:35 Leopold rail mounted german artillery so might fall in love again.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> ...just been offered some 1:35 Leopold rail mounted German artillery so might fall in love again.


I have a 1/35th Leopold gun and also a 'Karl' mortar I snaffled for silly money on Ebay a while back, which at some point I'm planning to 40K-ify. There are a lot of WW2 things that could work really nicely in 40K with a bit of work...


----------

